# Any action cg furry animations?



## Blu Dragon (Jan 1, 2017)

Does anyone know of any medium-to-long ( >5 minutes ) PG to PG-13 videos of cg'd furries brawling/fighting each other? For example:



Spoiler: Warning: Graphic exposer of inner stuffing of dolls


----------

